# PTB Classic - Glenn Gould Plays Beethoven Piano Sonatas nos. 12, 16 & 17



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Today's PTB Classic post is the second set of Beethoven sonatas in out three part series, which we also trust to Glenn Gould. Last month, we considered five sonatas, this week three sonatas, recorded in 1973 and 1983, respectively.

The 1983 digital recording is that of the "Funeral March" sonata, amd the last two (from 1973) are two of the three sonatas from the op. 31 set.

As we discussed the aesthetic around Gould's approach on Beethoven as part of last month's post, I have nothing more to add. Simply enjoy the performances!

The _YouTube _link below incudes all of the works re-released and remastered under a single multiple-CD box. The three selections are also available on the included _Internet Archive_ link.

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Piano Sonata No.12 in Ab, Op.26 ('Funeral March') 
Piano Sonata No.16 in G, Op.31, No.1 
Piano Sonata No.17 in D-, Op.31, No.2 ('Tempest')

Glenn Gould, piano

_YouTube_: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mhzDOwHtCaV2uNIAgEn-wykpszvirf70Y

_Internet Archive_: https://archive.org/details/01-piano-sonata-no.-12-i-andante-c


----------

